# Hearse Name Help



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Hi there. Well Ive done it. I finally found a hearse I could afford.  I would love to have a cool name for her and some cool license plate. I know all you amazing people on here can help me come up with something. HELP!!! THANKS


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Give me some details!! Year and make, pictures anything. I have a 1983 Cadillac Hearse. I have some ideas for a license plate for example (ICDDPPL) that is my first choice the other one I may use is (HNTDHRS). Those are my two favorites.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

LUCKY YOU!!!!! show us some pictures.....

as for names , hummm now thats tought , do you want it scary , scary funny , to match your haunt theme?


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Pics, please, so my jealously can overflow....


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

JEALOUSY!!!! Man, I would love a hearse. Here are a few ideas for license plates... (Man I got to find a hearse... lol)

Pale Horse - (like as in... 'death came riding in on a pale horse') - PALHORS / PALHRSE
Yes It Is - (like when everyone looks and says... Is that a hearse?) - YESITIS
Ill Follow You - ILFOLOU 
From The Grave - FRMDGRV 
One Down, You To Go - 1DNU2GO
To Die For - 2DIE4
Made For You - MAD4U
Are You Diggin - RUDIGN
Before Decay, See Me - B4DKCME 
Be Afraid - B AFRAID
Ill Be Seeing You Too - ILBCNU2 or BECNYA
Seize The Night, Carpe = Seize And P.M. (As In Night) - CARPEPM 
Coming For You - COMIN4U
The Jakel (Jakel means "The Devil" in Swedish) - DJAKEL
None Of Your Darn Business - NOYDB
Youll Be Here Too - ULBHR2
Fixen Dirt - FXNDRT
What Do You Owe - WATDOUO
Paying The Piper - PAYDPIPR
Not Yet - NOTYET or NOT YET
Cant Fight Decay - CNTFTDCY
Heaven Or Hell - HVNRHEL
Right On Time - RTONTYM
Waiting For You - W8N4U
Im Morbid - IMORBID
License To Kill - LC2KILL
Live Before You Die - LVB4UDI 
Embalmed - M BALMED
Lying Next To You - LYNNX2U
You Are Next - YURNEXT


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Turtled
The End
Last Ryd
Sleeper


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

U R Next......


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

reaper1
reap 4u
dthwgn-deathwagon
body hlr-body hauler
body wgn
dth aw8s -death awaits
4 corpse
4 bodies
body bus
hell wgn
hearse1
haul u
deth rus
ded guys
dead guy
rotten 1
corpsed
zombies
rotting


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

aded guy
deadguy
1dedguy
creepy
ur body
ibydead
stuff em
bury em
digger
iluv ded
luv deth
dead one
no life


----------



## stonegate (Nov 2, 2007)

Shadow Mistress said:


> U R Next......


HA...like this:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc304/txstingray/halloween%2007/P1010001-1.jpg

my '72.


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

lol that is freakin' great!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Deddrvr1
2legit2sit
Rigoroller (rigor mortis roller)
DedGuyRln (dead guy rollin')

Yeah, I'd like to see pix too!


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

UNDR TKR
CUNHELL (see you in hell)
LIDRMAO (Lying in dirt rotting my a** off)

And add a bumper sticker that says "My other car is a regular car"


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

I like "LAST RYD" Cool!


----------

